# das "echte" Pikachu ist viel geiler 4x HQ



## steven91 (13 Sep. 2011)




----------



## Dr. Alban (13 Sep. 2011)

hahaaa....was für ne Rakete


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2011)

klasse


----------



## Muli (14 Sep. 2011)

Gefällt mir auch besser


----------



## Miraculix (14 Sep. 2011)

Ich kann zwar mit dem Titel absolut nichts anfangen, aber das hübsche Mädel wär so auf den ersten Blick auch mal als "Urlaubsvertretung" meiner Lieblingsbiene "EMMA"  durchaus akzeptabel :WOW:


----------



## Hawksland (22 Dez. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die heisse Jessica.


----------



## Hegi (28 Apr. 2013)

ja sieht heiss aus


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Apr. 2013)

Ja die Jessi hats schon drauf.

Thx


----------



## exstence (29 Apr. 2013)

jessica nigri <333333 mehr von ihr in hq bitte^^


----------



## Armenius (6 Feb. 2014)

:thx: für den "echten" Pikachu:thumbup:


----------



## Blacky2481 (9 Feb. 2014)

so sieht sie im Pokemon Penthouse style aus  und ist aktuell vom 9.2.14  







:WOW:Und das echte Pikachu immer noch geiler ???? :WOW:​
:thx:


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

schick schick


----------



## biba22 (31 März 2015)

wo is der pokeball


----------



## Hawksland (22 Nov. 2015)

Am 5. + 6.12. ist sie in Dortmund bei der German Comic Con zu sehen.
Ich hoffe jemand kann ein Paar schöne Fotos von ihr und den anderen Cosplayern machen und sie hier zeigen.:thumbup:


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Jup, wär super!:thumbup:


----------



## Kanister (7 Sep. 2017)

Pokémon &#55357;&#56836;


----------

